# Steam insallation issue.



## Paddox (May 22, 2009)

A buddy of mine mentioned this weekend team fortress 2 is half off, however I can't get steam to install. Every time I do I hit an error saying "Error 1500 another installation is in progress. Please finish that one before starting this one."

I went through task manager and nothing seems out of the ordinary, so I doubt my laptops downloading a virus or something. I'm stumped.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Paddox and welcome to TSF,

Restart your PC and try again. Also the download could be corrupt try downloading it again.
http://store.steampowered.com/about/


----------



## Baejung92 (Dec 21, 2008)

Steam's been doing weird things these past few days. It's part of the update rush and whatnot, and probably will get fixed by the end of the weekend.


----------



## Paddox (May 22, 2009)

I tried, but it didn't do anything. I eventually resolved the issue by switching the installation process to manual.

Anybody else with Windows vista having issues, follow these instructions.

1- Start menu

2- Right click "Computer" and pick "Manage". (You need to be an administrator account to do this I believe.)

3- Click "Services and Applications

4- Click "Services"

5- Scroll down and look for "Windows Installer".

6- Right click it, select "Properties". Towards the middle of the menu it should say starter type. Click the drop down menu and choose "Manual". When you restart your computer now, you should be good to go.


----------

